# BELLAVISTA - CALLAO (SAN JOSE, SAN JOAQUIN)



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

*Bueno este es mi primer aporte fotográfico con motivo del 92 aniversario de la creación del distrito de Bellavista - Callao (distrito donde vivo). El recorrido comprende las urbanizaciones San José, San Joaquín........Bellavista además comprende otras urbanizaciones como Santa Cecilia, Virú, Ciudad del Pescador. Espero sea de su agrado.*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Es un distrito nuevo para mí, se ve tranquila la zona. Chevere por postearlas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pasa piola, no es la gran cosa pero tampoco es horroroso. A mi parecer es un típico distrito de clase media y trabajadora.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ tranquilo clase alta! XD


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> Pasa piola, no es la gran cosa pero tampoco es horroroso. A mi parecer es un típico distrito de clase media y trabajadora.


jaja ash J!! como me dijiste en el otro thread, se nota que no eres sutil para nada 

hcastgu gracias por postear las fotos de tu distrito, pero creo que no les ha hecho justicia! tu distrito es bastante bonito, bien cuidado, con áreas verdes y parques, todo urbanizado. Al menos cuando uno viene del aeropuerto con dirección a La Marina se lleva una buena impresión  y pronto tendrán un mall cerca, en la ex planta de Pilsen, así que la zona mejorará mucho más. Feliz Aniversario..!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

buen thread, bellavista tiene urbanizaciones muy bonitas como la perla tambien, haber si te haces uno de la perla pues ya que esta por ahi tambien


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

bah yo lo veo pujante solo habria que cuidar un poco las areas verdes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

kaMetZa said:


> jaja ash J!! como me dijiste en el otro thread, se nota que no eres sutil para nada


A ver, podría haber dicho que es un distrito horripilante. Honestamente no me parece un distrito horripilante. Tampoco me parece un distrito precioso. Es un típico distrito de clase media y trabajadora, un distrito como San Miguel, varias partes de Magdalena del Mar y Jesús María. Clase media en general, casas no muy grandes, tampoco muy chicas, con su jardincito, cochera, etc.

He dado mi opinión, o acaso esperaban que sea hipócrita con respecto al thread? No creo haber ofendido a nadie, ser un distrito de clase media o trabajadora no tiene nada, pero NADA de malo.

Y para el otro forista de arriba, uno no necesita hablar de su nivel social para comentar sobre una zona residencial en Lima. 

Hasta pronto.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> He dado mi opinión, o acaso esperaban que sea hipócrita con respecto al thread?
> 
> Hasta pronto.


Nah! Está bien que des tu opìnión, de eso se trata  

Buenas noches


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por tus fotos, hcastgu. Tenía parientes que vivían en la urbanización San José, así que recuerdo bastante la zona. La lavandería ésa en una esquina, la recuerdo también. 

En general lo vi muy bien, en ese entonces las construcciones eran bastante nuevas, y ahora necesitarían rejuvenecerse un poco, y como dijo Claudia mejorar las áreas verdes, pero algunos lugares se han mantenido. Por cierto, había una panadería en San José que quedaba en la misma Av. Colonial, era muy buena, pero no recuerdo su nombre. ¿Todavía existe?

Saludos...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

lo cortes no quita lo valiente , Bellavista es un lugar bien cuidado, con varias areas verdes, y con varias casas barco!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Por cierto, había una panadería en San José que quedaba en la misma Av. Colonial, era muy buena, pero no recuerdo su nombre. ¿Todavía existe?
> 
> Saludos...


Sigue, se llama La boutique del pan.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

asu tio !!, la boutique del pan!!!, que recuerdoss de mi infancia!, bicicleteaba mucho por esa area, ya que yo vivo en los cipreses que es cerquita, y era toda una aventura, y a la vuelta compraba en la boutique del pan!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, Pacolam--tenía el nombre en la punta de la lengua...qué frustrante.  Ojalá hayan mantenido su calidad.

Saludos...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Gracias, Pacolam--tenía el nombre en la punta de la lengua...qué frustrante.  Ojalá hayan mantenido su calidad.
> 
> Saludos...


Ya no es ni _sombra _de lo que era.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El distrito promedio, no lo conocía, gracias por las fotos...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

a mi me pareció tranquilo, bonito y como hogareño?  saludos y feliz aniversario...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tiene un aire a algunas zonas de pueblo libre o san miguel. Chevere


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Pues qué lástima*

Le añadía bastante atractivo a la zona... 



pacolam said:


> Ya no es ni _sombra _de lo que era.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Mmmm se ve tranquila. Ojalá se desarolle más con el paso de los años.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fuí una vez al Cine Monarca.... en 1979 !!!*

Pensé que el Cine Monarca estaba más bien hacia la zona de Maranga y no en San José (?????).... recuerdo que fuí con 1 amigo y 2 amigas de La Católica a ver la continuación de "Love Story" ... me sorprendió el cinema bastante grande,muy bien cuidado en esa época... y recuerdo vagamente que todas las casas de su entorno eran bastante nuevas... pero pensé que estaba en Maranga,hacia la zona del Parque de las Leyendas...
En realidad no recuerdo nunca haber entrado ni a San José ni a San Joaquín..si de haberlos rodeado por la Faucett,la Venezuela y la Colonial... y siempre lució bastante bien,un barrio ordenado,limpio,igual como sale en las fotos... De la cafetería del Hospital Naval (donde comía mi delicioso cocktail de camarones),podía ver ambos barrios a lo lejos y todos mis recuerdos son gratos.... Me ha dado curiosidad de ir a recorrerlos... además tengo 2 compañeros de trabajo que viven cruzando la Faucett,o sea,en Jardines Virú... Tanto Bellavista como La Perla tienen barrios bastante agradables... El Cercado del Callao también tiene zonas por la Avenida Guardia Chalaca bastante bonitas... bueno La Punta es toda bonita... y me imagino que Carmen de la Legua también tendrá sus zonas simpáticas... 


ihriogrande said:


> Hola todos los internautas de este foro, si alguien es del barrio san josé haganmelo saber, si alguien ha frecuentado el cine monarca y se acuerda de las canciones previas a la funcion me gustaria saber los titulos para jalarlos en ares, gracias de antemano, y felicitaciones a la persona que puso todas esas lindas fotos de san josé, realmente quiere el barrio yo vivi alli por muchos años cuando en 1989 emigré a suiza, aqui vivo ahora pero siempre me acuerdo del lindo barrio que teniamos y que tenemos. si alguien se acuerda de mi escribanme, me llamo Ilmer Pacheco del rio y vivia en las gaviotas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta bonita al menos se ve tranquila.....Algunas zona me recuerdan a Palermo en TRUJILLO pero ojo solo la zona piola de Palermo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante Thread ... en esa parte de Bellavista siempre ha vivido gente de clase media e inclusive media-alta, con el paso de los años ha mejorado y luce ordenadas y limpias sus calles, a mi también me trae recuerdos el cine Monarca, hoy iglesia evangélica; la lavandería Flash que permanece intacta desde que tengo uso de razón, la otrora Boutique del Pan (hoy La Boutique) que a mi parecer su pastelería y panadería no ha perdido calidad, sino que mas bien han surgido otras pastelerías de mejor calidad :lol: , la clínica San José que ahora está ampliada, y el tradicional "Chelos" que sigue tan caro y bueno como siempre ....:nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una preguntita....*

La Urbanización Santa Cecilia donde mismo queda ????... me han contado que está en medio de San José y San Joaquín.... es eso cierto ???? ...tenía entendido que San José tenía las calles con nombres de aves y San Joaquín las calles con nombres de escritores....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dodi: San José sólo tiene calles con nombres de aves en la parte que colinda con Santa Cecilia (Los Cóndores, Las Garzas, etc). En su zona central tiene nombres con nombres de personajes ilustres (Humboldt, Hipólito Unanue, Max Radiguetti, Julio C. Tello, Carlos de la Condamine y otros que ya no recuerdo).

En cuanto a Santa Cecilia, es la pequeña y poco conocida urbanización que queda entre San José y la avenida Venezuela. Allí sí predominan las calles con nombres de aves (Las Gaviotas, Los Pelícanos y no recuerdo cuál más).

San Joaquín, en cambio, es vecina de San Marcos, camino a la Unidad Vecinal No 3, y es tan grande y conocida como San José.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> La Urbanización Santa Cecilia donde mismo queda ????... me han contado que está en medio de San José y San Joaquín....


Atrás del Hospital Naval, callejeando por Av Venezuela.


----------



## Fer_San Antonio (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo tambien vivi muchos años por sa zona, recuerdo haber ido al cine monarca con mis padres en los 80. Ahora que vivo lejos en Huaraz, no dejo de recordar la vida del barrio. No recuerdo las canciones, era muy chico en esa epoca.


----------



## Fer_San Antonio (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesante los comentarios, algunas fotos son de la ava. san jose, otras de zonas muy cercanas al cine y unas del parque grande que esta al medio de la urbanización. Como mencione anteriormente paseaba mucho por alli de chico. Estan muy buenas las fotos. Nadie tendra fotos de la Urb Virú. Las casas son mas pequeñas, pero igual de acogedoras. La imagen de esta urbanizacion se esta perdiendo por la cantidad de edificios que se estan construyendo.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

pedro1011 said:


> En cuanto a Santa Cecilia, es la pequeña y poco conocida urbanización que queda entre San José y la avenida Venezuela. Allí sí predominan las calles con nombres de aves (Las Gaviotas, Los Pelícanos y no recuerdo cuál más).


...Las Aguilas. Ahí vive mi abuelita y mi tía. Lamentable que la fábrica Praxair (hacen hielo seco) contamine las urbanizaciones aledañas con sus emanaciones tóxicas. Pica la garganta.



> asu tio !!, la boutique del pan!!!, que recuerdoss de mi infancia!, bicicleteaba mucho por esa area, ya que yo vivo en los cipreses que es cerquita, y era toda una aventura, y a la vuelta compraba en la boutique del pan!!


...no seremos vecinos?? yo vivo frente al nuevo By pass de Colonial. En mi niñez y adolescencia (durante 11 años) tomaba transporte hasta La Boutique, y de ahi caminaba a mi cole... NO voy a decir cual!!:lol: Al final de clases me daba un salto a la casa de mi abuelita.

Cuantas anécdotas tengo!! Bueno si sigo me hacen llorar.. snif..snif!:lol:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Quisiera saber (como estamos entre foristas) si me pueden vender una cam digital que ya no usen (soy estudiante, tengo algún ahorrito), la mía se arruinó, y necesito *urgente* tomarle fotos a dos By pass que tengo tan cerca... además de seguir con algunas fotos en este thread, y otras de Faucett y Venezuela, sobre el caos vehicular.

Es urgente :banana: me mandan mensaje privado Ok! y de ahí coordinamos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mucha nostalgia este thread... y todos sus comentarios!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Así es, Vane. Nunca pensé que mi antiguo barrio fuera tan famoso.
Fue un buen barrio de la niñez. :cheers:


----------



## publigrafica80 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hola a todos, buenas fotos, hasta mi casa la tomaron, vivo en Faucett, frente a la Lavanderia Flah, para quienes recuerdan el Monarca, les cuentro que el pata que trabajaba en la boleteria (mas conocido como condorito o coyote) aun se le puede ver lavando carros en el mercado que ahora esta a tres casas del local en el que funcionaba el cine, pronto enviare fotos suyas, estoy seguro lo recordaran., la tia. "Filomena" quien vendia dulces en su carretilla en el cine (la unica carretilla grande) , quien nos fiaba los cigarros golden 100 que fumabamos a escondidas, con apenas 15 o 16 años, fallecio en Marzo de este año, trabajaba en el kiosko del colegio dora mayer, cuando me vio, el año pasado, me recordo a pesar de mis 44 años y 60 kilos de más. Qizo cobrarme una "arruguita" pendiente, pero no sabia si cobrarme en intis o soles, Dios la tenga en su gloria, quienes recuerdan el "Correcaminos" ahora funciona en lel cruce de faucett y san jose, frente a la lavanderia " Flash" lo curioso es que la dueña ahora es quien trabajaba como cocinera para "Colo", el dueño original, quien esta en EEUU. Estare enviando fotos nuevas y me llama la atencion el amigo que pide le recuerden las canciones que ponian en el cine "Monarca" antes de las peliculas, la verdad no recuerdo haber oido ninguna, sera porque siempre entrabamos en mancha a los 2 o tres minutos de haber empezado la poelicula, dándole su propina al "Condorito" diciendole que eramos 2 o 3 patas, le dabamos 2 soles y cuando nos daba la señal, entrabamos minimo 8 o 10 muchachos, generalmente llenabamos una o 2 filas, y el "condorito" nos perseguia con su linterna tratando de sacarnos , siempre haciamos lo mismo, pero siempre aceptaba la "coima" un dia cargoseaba tanto que lo djemoa encerrado en la sala de proyeccion hasta el dia siguiente. Uno de los mejores cines de la epoca, las butacas eran comodisimas, siempre ibamos a mezzanine, que recuerdos, gracias por este post.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

felicitaciones por tu 1er thread hcastgu


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hospital Naval de Bellavista*

Acá nacimos Pacolam,yo y creo que algún forista más... En la capilla "Stella Maris",dentro del hospital se casaron mis padres y me bautizaron. 
La pregunta es : A qué urbanización pertenece el Hospital.. a San José ó a San Joaquín ???
*HOSPITAL NAVAL :*








*CAPILLA STELLA MARIS DENTRO DEL HOSPITAL :*








El Hospital Naval fue inaugurado en 1955 por el Presidente Odría... las urbanizaciones empezaron a lotizarse años después..todo eso era un gran pampón,o sea,el hospital en sus inicios,estuvo en una especie de desierto...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> El Hospital Naval fue inaugurado en 1955 por el Presidente Odría... las urbanizaciones empezaron a lotizarse años después..todo eso era un gran pampón,o sea,el hospital en sus inicios,estuvo en una especie de desierto...


Creo que más bien eran campos de cultivo, tengo entendido que por los años 50 existía una gran ladrillera en lo que es hoy Santa Cecilia y la fábrica Praxair, por eso mi abuelita decía que su patio trasero es inestable por la extracción de materiales que hubo en aquella epoca. Pero las casas no tienen ningun problema.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

recien veo el thread bonita zona tranquila.. bien cuidada.. nada mal


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hay una pequeña urbanización cerca a Santa Cecilia que se llama Torres de San José (No tiene nada que ver con San José) creo que el H.Naval pertenece a esa urbanización.
La capilla tiene corte inglés, es sobria y elegante, tal vez, muy sobria para el gusto peruano. Imagino que tu padre era mariano, no es normal ver a un civil celebrando sacramentos tan importantes en esa capillla. A mi también me bautizaron ahi. 




Miraflorino said:


> Acá nacimos Pacolam,yo y creo que algún forista más... En la capilla "Stella Maris",dentro del hospital se casaron mis padres y me bautizaron.
> La pregunta es : A qué urbanización pertenece el Hospital.. a San José ó a San Joaquín ???
> *HOSPITAL NAVAL :*
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

pacolam said:


> Hay una pequeña urbanización cerca a Santa Cecilia que se llama Torres de San José (No tiene nada que ver con San José) creo que el H.Naval pertenece a esa urbanización...


Te refieres a que el hospital pertenece a San José, quizás. Porque San Joaquín está pegada a la pared nor-occidental de San Marcos, incluso hay una entrada por ahí. Las Torres de San José son un conjunto de blocks ubicados frente a la Colonial, con entrada en San José.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Una yapita: En la Colonial, al frente de San José, están levantando desde hace algunos años varios condominios. El que está en construcción se llama Alameda Colonial y será gigantesco, incluso tendrá más salida hacia la avenida Argentina que a la misma Colonial. Ya terminaron dos etapas.
Intentaré tomar fotoskay: y también a las obras del Aventura Plaza Bellavista en la ex-fábrica de Pilsen.

Esta zona tiene para seguir mejorando:banana: Desearía que hicieran un intercambio vial entre Faucett y Venezuela, es urgente!!...con la respectiva ampliación de la Venezuela (entre Faucett y el Bypass de Castañeda) y la continuación de la vía expresa de Faucett; mi abuela que vive en Santa Cecilia se queja de que es imposible cruzarla en hora punta, pero al paso que van las autoridades de la región Callao....hno:


----------

